# Labour Party proposal



## Brendan Burgess (9 Sep 2009)

The Labour Party has produced a [broken link removed] of the problems with NAMA and its proposal for Temporary Nationalisation.

Unfortunately, it does not appear to even mention the downsides of nationalisation. 

Brendan


----------

